# sweet elk fight



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I saw this off Facebook today. Pretty amazing how much power these animals have!

Great video.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

And it appears that the only thing hurt was his ego. 

Crazy cool footage on that one!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i give the dismount a 10.0 pretty cool footage.


----------

